

SproutCore 1.5 Release Candidate 1 Released - aaronbrethorst
http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/4280548884/sproutcore-1-5-release-candidate-1-released

======
nestlequ1k
Sproutcore had lots of promise, but it seems really to be struggling. Biggest
issues (that everyone has known for some time) is the huge learning curve,
lack of training materials / docs, and really clunky default ui. I was really
sad to see Erich Ocean's book proposal fall flat. Just seems like Sproutcore
as a dev community is on its last gasp.

I've recently been ramping up on ExtJS and Sencha Touch. Licensing issues
aside, Sencha seems to be spending their time on producing good demos, sample
apps, videos, and fostering a solid user community behind it. The tech is
actually pretty decent as well (though sproutcore had much greater potential I
think).

~~~
scraplab
Amen: I really want to like it, but found the documentation completely
impenetrable. It doesn't help that there's a big refactoring effort underway,
and the entire views system seems to be changing to Template.

I wouldn't write it off already though: the team knows that the documentation
is an issue, and there's definitely a push towards improving it.
<http://guides.sproutcore.com/> for example.

------
kordless
Man, those are some ugly demos.

~~~
wycats
which demos are you looking at?

~~~
saikat
I'm looking at <http://demo.sproutcore.com/> (not sure about OP).

In Chrome 10, I can't get greenhouse to load any of the projects. In the
family tree demo, clicking Add for Male, Female, or Pet doesn't seem to do
anything. Trying to open outline hangs the demo page (and I can't then load
anything else in the demos page without refreshing the page). Sorting by
clicking on column headers in the table_view demo doesn't seem to work (maybe
that's not meant to?).

Hope that helps!

~~~
evilduck
Got family tree to work, you've gotta click the plus sign to create a family,
then click on the family to give it focus, then the "Add Male..." stuff works.

------
prodigal_erik
As a point of pride I don't publish broken web resources, so it's
disappointing to see that they still lack any kind of progressive enhancement
support and don't seem to be working on it.

~~~
gw
SproutCore, as its homepage states, is meant for "desktop-class web
applications," not sprucing up static content. Progressive enhancement is
meaningless for this. If you don't have javascript, the web app simply won't
run. Accessibility is still an important consideration, but that is a distinct
concept.

Principles are important, but principles divorced from context is dogma.

~~~
stewbrew
A message telling people to please turn on javascript wouldn't hurt though,
would it?

------
SudarshanP
Videos at [http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/4214558845/catch-up-on-
the-s...](http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/4214558845/catch-up-on-the-sf-
meetup) may give a better perspective

